# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Angst paniek cr hyperventilatie hypochonder

## verdaasdonk

beste mensen
ik man van 73 jaar zit voledig in zak en as heb angst paniek aanvallenencr hyperventilatie vorig jaar een hartinfarct gehad 3 keer gedotterd ben bang dat het nog een keer gebeurt ben ontzettend bang voor de dood
ben bij vele dokters geweest diverse medicatie gekregen zoals remoron cipramel prozac kortom te veel om op te noemen
waardoor de bijwerkingen moeten stoppen gebruik nu alleen oxzapam
dit help een klein beetje
ik durf bijna nergens meer naar toe zoals winkelen visite s theater bezoek vacanties het leven is op die manier geen pretje meer een lijdensweg
ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die mij een beetje kunnen helpenen tips kunnen geven over een medicijn die geen bijwerkingen hebben of andere mogelijkheden ik zou ook wat meer gegevens willen hebben 
over het medicijn 
okinawa omega 3+6+9 hoop op spoedig bericht
bijvoorbaat vele dank
gr van simon

----------


## floris

hallo, er is maar 1 echte oplossing.
hyperventilatie is een psychische probleem.
door te accepteren dat we allemaal dood gaan, kan je weer normaal gaan leven.
gewoon alles gaan doen, ook al ben je bang om dood te gaan.
dan gaat het met de tijd weer weg.
maar dat is moeilijk ,dat begrijp ik.
ik zelf heb ook hyperventilatie gehad en het duurde bij mij toch wel 1 jaar voor dat het over ging.

nou succes.

----------


## misty

Beste Simon,
Ik ben een vrouw van 44 en weet precies wat je bedoeld. Ik heb ook dit probleem. Na het overlijden van mijn vader duurde het 4 jaar voor de klap kwam. Ik werd 's nachts opgenomen omdat ik dacht dat ik een hartinfarct had. Maar de symptomen van hyperventilatie zijn daaraan gelijk. Ik heb ook antidepressiva gehad. Maar wat mij erg geholpen heeft zijn gesprekken met een psycholoog en vooral haptonomie. Bij haptonomie kun je praten en je leert te ontspannen en je angsten onder ogen te zien. Dat scheelt al heel veel. Angst- en paniekaanvallen heb ik niet meer. Ik heb wel chronische hyperventilatie. Ook daar wordt je erg moe van. Maar doordat ik weet dat het om hyperventilatie gaat en het niet mijn hart is, raak ik niet meer in paniek. Ik raad je aan om naar een haptonoom te gaan.
Succes en sterkte.
Groetjes Misty

----------


## Sjimmie36

Ik zou je een 8-weekse cursus Mindfulness aan willen raden.
Niet bij de eerste de beste, wel die 8-weekse in de lijn van Jon-Kabat Zinn.
Voorwaarde is wel dat je het echt wilt en serieus deelneemt.

Je kunt de documentaire eens bekijken of het boek eerst bestellen (behoorlijke pil, maar wel interessant) of rondsnuffelen op het web.

Boek bij Bol:
http://www.bol.com/nl/s/boeken/zoekr...bna/index.html

Documentaire van BOS:
http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=13071467

Hier was ook een man welke een hartinfarct gehad had en zeer bang was voor een 2e keer.
Door deze cursus gevolgd te hebben is hij dat niet meer.

Succes.

----------


## ppolleke

Natuurlijk moet men leren Relativeren, Ontspannen en Mediteren maarrr het middeltje Rivotril doet wonderen voor oa Hyperventilatie.
Vraag het aan je arts en je zal direct verbetering ervaren...feitelijk zo goed als geen bijwerkingen. Het is een 'Pammetje' van de familie benzodiazepammen etc...maar werkt toch 'net' even anders.
Veel succes.

----------


## verdaasdonk

ppolleke bedankt voor het berichtje ik zal het overleggen met mijn huisarts 
gr van simon

----------


## Sjimmie36

Het is een spierverslapper. Mijn man gebruikt het ook voor transversa myelitis. Maar het is wel verslavend en je komt er niet zomaar van af. Ik gebruik zelf Cymbalta voor angstaanvallen en hyperventilatie. 2 x 30mg, dit gaat hartstikke goed en kan je ook weer langzaam afbouwen als je wilt.

----------


## ppolleke

Het is idd. ook een spierverslapper da's juist. Veel 'dokters' kennen dit eenvoudige middel 'Rivotril' niet goed genoeg voor andere toepassingen.
Inderdaad verslavend maar bij 'normaal' gebruik valt dit wel zeer goed mee.
Cymbalta is bvb. zoals veel van 'zulke' medicatie niet verslavend maar vele malen lastiger om ermee te stoppen. Alle AD's, Anti-Psychotica, mot je maar eens mee stoppen(?).
Groeten polleke.

----------


## ppolleke

En natuurlijk heel veel succes met 'de behandeling'.. :Smile:

----------


## Sjimmie36

Ik ben al eens gestopt met Cymbalta, na 3 dagen duizelig zijn, nergens meer last van.
Mijn man zit aan een hele lage dosering Rivotril en toen hij er mee ging stoppen wist hij niet meer waar hij was. Je kan er ook geen zin meer in het leven door krijgen. Dit aan de huisarts voorgelegd hebbende die dat beaamde. Echter 2 andere tassen met medicijnen geprobeerd voor hem en die hielpen niet dus.....we hebben geen andere keuze.
Nogmaals je moet het zelf bekijken en zoals de anesthesist van de pijnpoli zei: als je gevulde koeken door de kamer ziet vliegen dan met het middel stoppen.

groetjes,

----------


## ppolleke

Idd. iedereen reageert volledig anders.. groetjes polleke

----------


## verdaasdonk

blij dat er toch mensen zijn die een advies geven
alles is welkom
gr van simon

----------


## ppolleke

Hey Simon.. succes en hopelijk 'werkt' Rivotril voor jou.. kan je hopelijk zeer snel eens even 'de grote opluchting' voelen..

Gr. polleke..

----------


## verdaasdonk

ik blijf alles goed volgen en ben nogmaals blij dat jullie mee leven met mijn problemen
ook moet ik jullie nog iets mededelen ik heb ook de ziekte van crohn en kan maar weinig medicatie gebruiken zoals mijn huisarts vertelde elk medicijn werkt op darmen en maag 
dus zoek ik naar alternatieve medicatie heeft iemand ervaring met rhodiola extra forte dit is een kruid van bloem moet helpen tegen stres lusteloos heid en neerslachtig heid
misschien zijn er onder jullie die ook ervaringen hebben met een ander natuur geneesmiddel geen st janskruid wand daar kan ik niet tegen 
alvast bedankt voor julliemedewerking 
gr van simon

----------


## misty

Beste Simon,
Ik lees net dat je de ziekte van Crohn hebt. Dat heb ik ook. Zou er soms een verband zijn tussen Crohn en hyperventilatie. Ik vind het nl. wel heel toevallig dat ik ook beide problemen heb. Mag ik vragen wat je voor de Crohn gebruikt?

Gr. Misty

----------


## ppolleke

Simon je vraagt of Rhodiola helpt... ikzelf heb het meerdere keren gebruikt (apart en in combi met een ganse berg andere sups) en getest en 'helaas' niks gemerkt. Het zou van alles kunnen doen en 'schijnbaar' werkt het als gezonde 'energie-booster' en 'gezond supplement'.

Maarr(dit is geen wetenschap natuurlijk), het lijkt me niet echt verstandig om energie-boosters te gebruiken als je ook hyper-ventilatie hebt. Veel koffie lokt naar 'mijn' ervaring nog meer hyper-ventilatie uit!

Je leeft maar één keer.. tracht eens zeer diep in jezelf te zoeken naar 'alle' uitlokkers ervan! Eénmaal je de 'ergste' uitlokkers weet kan je beginnen met jezelf te herconditioneren.. dit kan je ook doen samen met een CGT-therapeut die je de weg toont om dit aan te leren. Maar uiteindelijk zal je het zelf moeten doen.. maar een CGT-begeleidende hand kan enorm veelverbetering brengen.. geloof me maar.. diep in jezelf 'ken' je vast enkele grote uitlokkende factoren.

Gezondheid voor iedereen.. polleke

----------


## verdaasdonk

ik gebruikt als ik weer bloedingen heb klisma s
betnesol lavement op recept van de internist of huisarts
vraag daar maar na bij bovengenoemde dokters
succes en bedankt voor je vraag gr vansimon

----------


## sietske763

nog even over het middel; rivotril,
dit middel werd heel veel voorgeschreven door neurologen tegen restless-legs syndroom,
het is idd een pam, maar liever een pam dan je zo beroerd voelen.....toch?
wel is het beter om niet iedere dag een pam te nemen omdat je dan vaak merkt dat de werking minder wordt en dan moet er weer opgehoogd worden, etc etc.
dus 3x per week zou goed kunnen helpen en ik ben van mening dat je op een gegeven moment een leeftijd bereikt waarop het niets meer uitmaakt of je zogenaamd ""verslaafd""
bent........goed door dit leven heen komen en je goed voelen is dan belangrijker, 
aldus mijn mening.............

----------


## verdaasdonk

sietske bedankt voor je gegevens omtrendhet middel rivotril
ik moet daar even mee wachten omdat ik oxzapam gebruikt
soms 5x10 mg endan weer 3 ook wel eens 2per dag
vanmiddag nog een gesprek gehad met de psygoloog
deze vertelde mij dat ik als kan niet moet beginnen metprozac remoron enz
dit zijn geen geneesmiddelen het onderdruk maar als je er mee begint
kom je er niet meer van af
oxzapam indien nodig dat moet ik dat gebruiken liever niet maar dat neem ik al 10 jaar in 
maar het middel rivotril moet ik nog overleggen met mijn huisarts
toch bedankt voor je gegevens 
gr van simon

----------


## dotito

Ook ik gebruik het middel rivotril(clonazepam)met momenten, vroeger jaren genomen. Maar toen ik merkte dat ik niet meer zonder kon ben ik beginnen afbouwen. Natuurlijk denkt iedereen er anders over, maar ik ben niet zo voor pillen. Is voor mijn epilepsie en mijn hyperventilatie dat ik dat af en toe neem.

Voor mij het enige middel waar ik tegen kan. Ik gebruik de 0.5 mg en dat halveer ik nog omdat ik er zeer gevoelig aan lig. Moet zeggen dat het bij mij zeer goed helpt tegen hyperventilatie. Als ik heel gespannen ben of mijn hyperventilatie komt op neem ik een halve rivotril en na een 30 min voel ik me veel beter en ben ik weer rustig.

----------


## verdaasdonk

Beste dotito
bedankt voor je berichtje
het is het overwegen waard 
mvrgr van simon

----------


## pietpiet

Pieter,

Ik heb in mindere mate last gehad van angsten en paniek. laatst kwam ik deze website tegen. Ik heb zelf de cursus nooit gevolgd, maar is misschien handig voor iemand hier:

http://www.paniekaanvalsymptomen.nl/

Groetjes en succes

----------

